
SPIM: A MIPS32 Simulator - lainon
http://spimsimulator.sourceforge.net/
======
pmorici
This is a blast from the past. The assembly programming homework assignments
in my undergrad computer architecture class had to be written to run in this
simulator.

~~~
decko
I tried the compilers course on Coursera a few years back and that was used
there as well. Probably still is

~~~
wolfgke
The compilers source of Stanford university (on Coursera and now Lagunita)
uses a fork of SPIM that seems not to care about subtle parts of MIPS such as
the delay slot.

------
DonHopkins
How about CRAPS: a SPARC Simulator?

~~~
justin66
Nope. Nobody gives a CRAP anymore.

~~~
DonHopkins
Its register windows have spilled out into the SCRAP heap of history.

But to its credit, the SPARCSTATION represents PANTISOCRACY with NO RACIST
PAST. It ROASTS CATNIP for SATANIC SPORT with no PARTISAN COST. It can create
a CAT SOPRANIST with a CASTRATO SNIP.

[https://new.wordsmith.org/anagram/anagram.cgi?anagram=sparcs...](https://new.wordsmith.org/anagram/anagram.cgi?anagram=sparcstation&language=english-
obscure&t=0&d=&include=&exclude=&n=&m=&a=n&l=n&q=n&k=1)

------
aceperry
Yup, I used this in my computer architectures class a long time ago. Good to
see that it's still being updated, especially with the QtSpim version that's
cross-platform.

------
dooskington
Fond memories using this back in my computer architecture class. I think "spim
-b" is forever ingrained in my mind.

